
French school colorize students to search fund in US (in French) - JeanMarcS
https://www.rue89lyon.fr/2018/09/10/accusee-blackwashing-ecole-emile-cohl-supprime-publication-photo-promotionnelle-ratee/
======
JeanMarcS
You can see partialy the before/after here :

[https://twitter.com/ameliabrador/status/1038772330380623874/...](https://twitter.com/ameliabrador/status/1038772330380623874/photo/1)

